# Oh Shucks! It's Oyster Night!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Come get toasty (and toasted!) under the heaters at Latitudes tonight! We're excited to see all of our favorite people on our favorite day of the week! Happy Wednesday!
Kirstin, Kyra, Logan and Mike


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Thanks for posting!!!*


----------



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Tonight will be my last night doing oysters until January 15th! Kyra and Logan will be there as usual but I'm hoping to see everyone out tonight before I leave!
Kirstin


----------



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey forum!!! Hope Oyster Night was fun and everyone had a safe and happy holiday! I was missing all of you! Hope to see everyone January 15th!


----------

